# CD on 610



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Just got home; heard the interview in the car. I'm sure someone will have a better recap.

CD is really really pumped about Swift. He gushed over him repeatedly.

On the injury front: JH was cleared recently for full basketball workouts. Sura has been working out in Houston. Wesley had surgery, I forgot what kind (knee scope?) Wesley told CD his shot will "return" next year because of it.

He said Head has the makeup to be successful. Doesn't know if he will be able to contribute next year or the year after. Sounded like he didn't expect much this year.

When asked point blank if he would be comfortable with the roster as is, CD avoided the question. His evasive reply said very clearly (to me) he is definitely not satifisfied and wants to upgrade the backcourt. That was the key question/answer for me.

Very good interview by Matt & Adam. Those two are growing on me. John Granato should take notes from them on how not to sound like a total clueless goofball when interviewing someone about the Rockets. Matt and Adam showed you can have a friendly, very humorous interview and ask direct questions at the same time.

That's all I can remember. Sorry




well this confirms the Doc Rocket insider info:
I didn't hear the whole interview, but CD emphasized that while they were always looking to upgrade, they were also comfortable with the roster given the extremely good team chemistry and the fact that last year's roster was put together on the fly and would improve just by having more time together.

Of other import, in the trade department CD said they were looking to make a "two for one deal" (confirming what Doc Rocket hears), "like the Mike James trade last year." Does this mean combining a player with picks?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great recap 23, thanks

I think I don't like about CD is that he loves trading draft picks... it's not necessarily a bad thing (esp. for a team like us) but I just wish he'd stop doing it so often!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yer it seems for the past few years we have not had 2 picks and sometimes the single pick we had wasnt even ours


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I want Skip. If they sign Duhon, I want Skip.


----------



## Rockets83 (Aug 10, 2005)

23 said:


> Just got home; heard the interview in the car. I'm sure someone will have a better recap.
> 
> CD is really really pumped about Swift. He gushed over him repeatedly.
> 
> ...



you at the BBS? I read the exact same posting over there...


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

this is where it came from... sorry i should've clarified in my rush to post, but a buddy passed it on to me


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

which was me, :angel:


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

McGrady said:


> which was me, :angel:



This is the man in case you were wondering! He's not a bad source huh? Told y'all I know him :biggrin: I got street cred for that one :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah, thought I read that on Clutchfans.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Every time I see your sig I laugh inside


----------

